# So. Cal Meet Saturday in July



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I can see it taking awhile to agree on a new meeting spot so I'll post this a little early so we can throw out some ideas.

I'll suggest the beach at Playa Del Rey.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Hope there are are 1000's of palm trees providing shade for us at Playa del Rey 

Hopefully we can meet before the 18th of July as I will be traveling through the South in July!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

sr20det510 said:


> Hope there are are 1000's of palm trees providing shade for us at Playa del Rey
> 
> Hopefully we can meet before the 18th of July as I will be traveling through the South in July!


Hopefully we can meet on a Sunday, as will be traveling every weekend untill mid Sept. I usually fly home on Sundays. I can head straight to the meets from the airport.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Since July isn't sparking any interest how about Saturday in August?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I was wondering about that? How come we haven't got any responses. We had a great meet last July right after Marv's BBQ. It was certainly one of the best meets we ever had in SoCal. It turn out to be a great crowd, lots of great systems, and many familiar faces. 

So, lets get this **** going...and don't forget we need a change of scenery with some shade, so we don't have to cook our asses inside the cars with the summer heat.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I won't miss another meet so you guys can count me in. Hopefully I have my system compete, but it's pretty close now.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I will most likely miss any sat. or Sunday meet till September. My summer job gives me Tuesdays and Wednesdays free


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I bet I'll still have my mean tan line I got from Marv's when this meet comes around


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I would do a meet in July too, but where is the huge question?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I would do a meet in July too, but where is the huge question?


Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

There's got to be a nice park, or parking lot with lots of shades in OC. You guys who live in OC got to know something in that regards.

Last time, I made the suggestion to meet at Hooters @ Katella & 57 Fwy, but no one mentioned anything.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Most likely any date is fine with me.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

there is a mall (north county fair) on the 15 in san diego near escondido where a corvette club sometimes meets. it has plenty of shade and tons of parking.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I wouldn't drive all the way to Escondido plus after living there for a year, you guys would cook your asses off shade or no shade. Better off having it on the coast. IMO


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I wouldn't drive all the way to Escondido plus after living there for a year, you guys would cook your asses off shade or no shade. Better off having it on the coast. IMO


There's Doheny State Park, Dana Point Harbor I think it will cost money though.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

There is an acura/honda meet in pismo the Sat. the 26th...it that a long drive for you guys? There will be a few audio guys at the meet...


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Sunday in August would be better for me.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jeremy Mullins said:


> Any Sunday in August would be better for me.


I work on Sunday and we have the Church goers and the Family Sunday group as well.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

can i come too??

i hope its in august...ill be back and maybe finish my install by then


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

armed said:


> can i come too??
> 
> i hope its in august...ill be back and maybe finish my install by then


All are welcome; however, if we can't decide on a future meeting place it might not be anytime soon.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

thats cool, i aint gonna be in san diego till the end of july


and maybe i could meet someone that would help do my A pillar pods..


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm ready for another meet, even though I have a stock setup. Looking forward to meet up with the regulars and meet some new faces. I'll find out locations for parks. I know of one by the Santa Anita race track, howeve, I don't know how parking will be since there is a baseball field there, but there is an abundance of shade thanks to the numereous trees. Another one that comes to mind is one by Raging waters, I think it's the Frank G. Bonelli Park, but I don't remember if there is sufficient shade there. I'll look more into various areas in the LA/OC areas.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

donpisto said:


> I'm ready for another meet, even though I have a stock setup. Looking forward to meet up with the regulars and meet some new faces. I'll find out locations for parks. I know of one by the Santa Anita race track, howeve, I don't know how parking will be since there is a baseball field there, but there is an abundance of shade thanks to the numereous trees. Another one that comes to mind is one by Raging waters, I think it's the Frank G. Bonelli Park, but I don't remember if there is sufficient shade there. I'll look more into various areas in the LA/OC areas.


Cool.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm trying to come up with a place that has;
a. Shade
b. Near the coast for cooler temps
c. Restrooms
d. Food
e. Enough free parking or cheap

Problem is.................I'm not seeing it.

What is most important?

Hint: parking at Huntington Beach is about 11 bucks.
plenty of space,food,restrooms but 11 bucks
to sit in the lot, wtf, over. 


Autobachs for the win


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is one of the locations I mentioned. It has several trees in the parking structure, at least the first location. The second spot has an abundance of parking but not much shade at all. Heres some pics from google maps.



















It's the Arcadia County Park in Arcadia, CA. Still gotta check other locations. I like having variety to choose from as do others I'm sure.

As for food. In N' out is about 1 - 2 mins driving distance.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

so any dates yet? 1st week of august? maybe...or end of august????


----------



## skeleto (May 6, 2008)

ill come by if its at arcadia park. im local


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone here from san diego area??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If you don't mind spending $10.00 for parking Doheny State Park is on the water with trees very pretty it's in Orange County, Dana Point.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Bella Terra (HB Mall) has a fairly large parking structure (free) and should be pretty vacant at that time. Just use the floor under the top floor and you should have lots of shade. Bring the SO/ball n chain/family and sendem away to go window shopping or whatever. Food is everywhere, too.

It's not far from Autobacs so should be the easiest to transition .. instead of from GG all the way up to Arcadia, or down to Dana Point.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> Bella Terra (HB Mall) has a fairly large parking structure (free) and should be pretty vacant at that time. Just use the floor under the top floor and you should have lots of shade. Bring the SO/ball n chain/family and sendem away to go window shopping or whatever. Food is everywhere, too.
> 
> It's not far from Autobacs so should be the easiest to transition .. instead of from GG all the way up to Arcadia, or down to Dana Point.


This sounds interesting, are you sure there will be room and no problems.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm in escondido




armed said:


> anyone here from san diego area??


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> Bella Terra (HB Mall) has a fairly large parking structure (free) and should be pretty vacant at that time. Just use the floor under the top floor and you should have lots of shade. Bring the SO/ball n chain/family and sendem away to go window shopping or whatever. Food is everywhere, too.
> 
> It's not far from Autobacs so should be the easiest to transition .. instead of from GG all the way up to Arcadia, or down to Dana Point.


Is there a way you could go by and snap some pics? 

*EDIT: Yeah looks like a nice place to give it a try. As long as sexy Senor Eng (dual700) decides to show up...I'm there. 

Here's the link for Bella Terra: http://www.bellaterra-hb.com/










7777 Edinger Ave # 133
Huntington Beach, CA 92647*


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bella Terra?
Oh GOD! 
I think I will stay at my work on Friday to save gas, then walk to Bella Terra.
ROFLMAO. But not a bad suggestion, though. Plenty of food and some shade.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> Bella Terra (HB Mall) has a fairly large parking structure (free) and should be pretty vacant at that time. Just use the floor under the top floor and you should have lots of shade. Bring the SO/ball n chain/family and sendem away to go window shopping or whatever. Food is everywhere, too.
> 
> It's not far from Autobacs so should be the easiest to transition .. instead of from GG all the way up to Arcadia, or down to Dana Point.


 Great suggestion
My only concern would be mall security or the po po...........loitering and all
I'm there.........Hows July 26 or August 2nd?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Great suggestion
> My only concern would be mall security or the po po...........loitering and all
> I'm there.........Hows July 26 or August 2nd?


July 26th sounds good to me. 

Can anyone check with security and find out if there'll be any issues.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

SQ4ME2 said:


> i'm in escondido


we should car pool lol

ygpm


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I will be out of town : (

It's OK as I am still having issues with my setup : (

New HU will be installed tomorrow!

What about 8/9/08 or 8/10/08?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> I will be out of town : (
> 
> It's OK as I am still having issues with my setup : (
> 
> ...


Awww same issues or what? Is the HU installed in the same spot ?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Awww same issues or what? Is the HU installed in the same spot ?


Not the same issue, now it's worse 

I have almost no volume at all 

Luckily the hiss is gone : ) 

We will be trying a few things tomorrow and if it doesn't work I'm going to redo the complete install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

damn, if you guys can do 8/9 i am going to be there dropping off a car, would LOVE to go to one of htese famous socal meets, verus just doing the old chillin with the engster and korean bbq thing lol


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Not the same issue, now it's worse
> 
> I have almost no volume at all
> 
> ...


So did you get a different head unit this time? or the same but brand new cd player?
Same location too?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Not the same issue, now it's worse
> 
> I have almost no volume at all
> 
> ...


Did you changed the gain on your amps too low? Did that get rid of the hiss?
You're going to be doing some installing like me this summer 



simplicityinsound said:


> damn, if you guys can do 8/9 i am going to be there dropping off a car, would LOVE to go to one of htese famous socal meets, verus just doing the old chillin with the engster and korean bbq thing lol


It would be nice to have you, although Korean BBQ does sound good...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> damn, if you guys can do 8/9 i am going to be there dropping off a car, would LOVE to go to one of htese famous socal meets, verus just doing the old chillin with the engster and korean bbq thing lol


August 9 works for me it will give us a little more time to tweak our systems.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> August 9 works for me it will give us a little more time to tweak our systems.


 I could do August 9 also.........................


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I could do August 9 also.........................


Cool, how does August 9 work for the rest of you guys?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> So did you get a different head unit this time? or the same but brand new cd player?
> Same location too?


I will be removing the drz and having either a nak cd500 or a eclipse 7200mkII installed. The installer wants to try a few things before the HU is switched out.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

carlos, still having issues with it? i would just have it taken out completely nad start from scratch, i think its a wiring issue....


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Did you changed the gain on your amps too low? Did that get rid of the hiss?
> You're going to be doing some installing like me this summer
> 
> 
> ...


Gain on tweeter amp is pretty low (about 1/4 on the dial) but it is at least halfway on mid and midbass. Volume is still very low all around 

Korean BBQ for the win!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sounds like a plan. I can do 8/9 as well.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

this is my first one...but 8/9 sounds good


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I might have my new IB setup done by then, if only I could get time off that day.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I can go August 9th. I just finished up my frontstage (still need some tweaking) and I just need to get one last sub and should be ready to roll.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

veloze said:


> Is there a way you could go by and snap some pics?
> 
> *EDIT: Yeah looks like a nice place to give it a try. As long as sexy Senor Eng (dual700) decides to show up...I'm there.
> 
> ...


Team Latindo will kick some azz, eh General?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> damn, if you guys can do 8/9 i am going to be there dropping off a car, would LOVE to go to one of htese famous socal meets, verus just doing the old chillin with the engster and korean bbq thing lol


Hey hey hey!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Team Latindo will kick some azz, eh General?


LMAO!! Eng...you are one funny mofo 

So, what are the consensus for the next meet. Are we going to meet at *Bella Terra* parking structure? If some reason we get hassle; then our back-up plan will be to drive back to Autobach or another location. 

Let's start a list to get a sense of how many DIYMA members are willing to come for August 9, and maybe we could get a bigger presence than last summer meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> LMAO!! Eng...you are one funny mofo
> 
> So, what are the consensus for the next meet. Are we going to meet at *Bella Terra* parking structure? If some reason we get hassle; then our back-up plan will be to drive back to Autobach or another location.
> 
> Let's start a list to get a sense of how many DIYMA members are willing to come for August 9, and maybe we could get a bigger presence than last summer meet.


I can make it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I might have my new IB setup done by then, if only I could get time off that day.


What new IB setup?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> What new IB setup?


two 15s baby!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> two 15s baby!


What kind, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

http://www.aespeakers.com/

perchance?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I wish they made IB12s


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I was looking at those a couple months back. I'd pick up one of the 15's but I don't want to deal with sealing everything off in the new ride. They need to get pricing on the Lambda though, I wouldn't mind running a pair of 12s or a trio of 10's.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I wish they made IB12s


Ask if they'll custom make you one...worth a shot perhaps


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Ask if they'll custom make you one...worth a shot perhaps


my idq is up for sale... I hope I'll have something for the meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> http://www.aespeakers.com/
> 
> perchance?


Those look interesting.


It looks like George wants it to be a surprise.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Why does the one in the top right corner of page look exactly like a DIYMA?


----------



## *B* (Jul 19, 2005)

Because those are common baskets and cones on either driver... Maybe sourced from the same supplier. But they are different drivers with different motors and specs


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> http://www.aespeakers.com/
> 
> perchance?





michaelsil1 said:


> Those look interesting.
> 
> 
> It looks like George wants it to be a surprise.


I think KevinK is correct!

Not to much of a surprise after looking at this thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41135


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> http://www.aespeakers.com/
> 
> perchance?


Bingo! I've been craving these for a while. It's not too common to find drivers that push the envelope in performance yet remain rare and cheap!



James Bang said:


> I wish they made IB12s


They make at least 3 versions of the 12" size. Measure your trunk, divide it into how many subs you want to install and then model the one that fits best. IMO you don't want a true IB sub in a car, we don't have true IB and it will model with a very high Q. 

Anything but the IB version is meant to cover frequencies in excess of 1khz and therefore you will find them more expensive then the IB ones.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*B* said:


> Because those are common baskets and cones on either driver... Maybe sourced from the same supplier. But they are different drivers with different motors and specs


 Looks like the magnet is different.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Looks like the magnet is different.


ha ha, they don't even sell anything of the sort. The lineup looks like a different animal. Maybe it's an older model. 

Some of the common baskets support in excess of 30mm travel one way, I wouldn't worry about it being shared by many companies, it just keeps costs down. Cone design isn't that important on a sub either imo, it's not like you walk into someone's car and try to figure out whether it's a poly or metal cone.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Bingo! I've been craving these for a while. It's not too common to find drivers that push the envelope in performance yet remain rare and cheap!


Is it the TD15H and that's two 15's correct. I'm surprised that they're 8ohm.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a change in my 'install', not equipment, ready for this meet. Just by changing the install I gained some major output in my mids. It turns out that my doorpods didn't do my 8"s any justice. My mids gained abou 12db in output relative to my horns (had to attenuate mids 4 db, and raise horns 8db to have it leveled out). Also my subbass from my single idq12 got swallowed up from the 8"s


btw, they are now installed like how BigReds 8"s are


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

So when and where is the meet going to be?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=490577#post490577


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

donpisto said:


> So when and where is the meet going to be?





James Bang said:


> http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=490577#post490577


I guess, I'm speaking on behalf of the SoCal crew. The meet is going to be on Saturday August 9, 2008 at the Terra Bella Mall in Huntington Beach around 10:30AM by the main parking structure. Go to post #57 for the address and more info.

We are going to try this new location because some of us suggested & agreed to meet there to change the scenery a little bit. In the event we get hassle; the back up plan is to drive back to Autobachs parking lot or unless someone has a better location. 

Everyone is welcome to attend this meet, even lurkers who visit this forum. I encourage you guys to invite friends who loves SQ (not SPL). Also, ECA members & NorCal folks are invited to attend as well. Anyone who has an account at ECA, would you please post a new thread regarding this meet.

Bring your demo cars, car audio stuff for sale, SQ music Cd's to share, cameras, etc. A word of caution "ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES ARE NOT ALLOWED" 

I assume that the following members would be attending? So, copy and paste the below list and add your name. See ya there folks! 

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang
6. beerdrnkr


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool, just wanted to verify...updated list

1. veloze (Jose)
2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
3. sr20det510 (Carlos)
4. cvjoint (George) 
5. James Bang
6. beerdrnkr
7. donpisto (Levon)


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

donpisto said:


> Cool, just wanted to verify...updated list
> 
> 1. veloze (Jose)
> 2. michaelsil1 (Mike)
> ...


Yes, I shall be there. Hopefully I'll have a 3 way frontstage by then. I'm trying to play catch up to George.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Is it the TD15H and that's two 15's correct. I'm surprised that they're 8ohm.


It's the IB15 car version, these are 4 ohm.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Yes, I shall be there. Hopefully I'll have a 3 way frontstage by then. I'm trying to play catch up to George.


James your going to make me come out for this one huh? I need a listen since the change.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> James your going to make me come out for this one huh? I need a listen since the change.


I would say it's a great change. 

And yes you should come out to play, Dan. It's only down the street for you 

Any updates on your setup?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes got some work done on the car.. Not much its costing me more then I got to spend right now.. Plus with new work hours.. It's leaving less in the day for other things along with less energy due to fighting more traffic and burning more gas.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Move to August 9th post.


----------

